
Five Big Ideas for Making Fusion Power a Reality - baking
https://spectrum.ieee.org/energy/nuclear/5-big-ideas-for-making-fusion-power-a-reality
======
baking
As a counterpoint, I would suggest "Voodoo Fusion Energy" by Daniel Jassby,
PPPL, from April 2019:
[https://www.aps.org/units/fps/newsletters/201904/voodoo.cfm](https://www.aps.org/units/fps/newsletters/201904/voodoo.cfm)

But he does say: "This discussion excludes Tokamak Energy and Commonwealth
Fusion from the voodoo class despite their preposterous and insupportable
declarations of near-term electrical power production, solely because their
schemes are based on tokamaks. [snip] We also exclude LPP Fusion, because its
DPF does produce meaningful levels of D-D fusion neutrons (3xE11 n/pulse), as
the DPF has done since the 1960’s."

